# Wisdom teeth



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

This morning, I had the pleasure of getting my wisdom teeth removed. I was so terrified (I can not handle anything medical) that the surgeons had to give me a dose of laughing gas before they could knock me out. Everything went well though, I'm just annoyed that I won't be able to eat any REAL solid food. Milkshakes, boxed Mac-and-cheese, and Ramen noodles are all I can eat for a while. I'll probably be on CT a lot for the next couple of days, enjoying everybody's thoughts and wisdom.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

EEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!
I TOTALLY sympathize with you; I just had mine done 2 weeks ago. My butcher - I mean dentist gave me a list of instructions before heading home, which I read in a half stoned state. I misread the part about not rinsing for 24 hours. Now i'm in dry-socket city...... Happy recovery!


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you for the sympathy. I couldn't imagine having to read anything after the surgery, I couldn't concentrate on anything and was terribly lightheaded. I was so lucky to have my family there to help me and make sure the surgeons didn't kill me. They didn't even have to start writing eulogies.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Gummy-Bear. And Anneke, I hope your gums heal soon too! YOUCH!!!

I had mine pulled over 30 years ago. I got novocaine but no other mind-altering substances. I do remember reaching into my mouth and handing him one of the loosened teeth though....  Luckily, my sockets healed without incident.

You both have my sympathies!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It was about 25 years ago for me. No problems then or now. I took no pain medication after the procedure and ate Nacho Cheese Doritos that night as the soft food was driving me bats. I had to be a bit careful about chewing but it was not a big deal at all.

Phil


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm one of those who would pass out at the sight of blood. I got a shot of laughing gas, some IV to knock me out, and my mom has me on a pain killer, an antibiotic, and a whole lot of Tylenol. I know what you mean about the soft food, although my mom did thaw out a little slice of Tres leches cake, which was quite nice. I've been sleeping the whole day, and for an insomniac, it's been delightful. Thank you for the best wishes.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

About 25 years for me too. Three of four impacted. 4-1/2 hours in the chair. It seems that either you sail through the recovery without issues or it's a nightmare. I remember nightmare. I also had to deal with the remnants of an infection. That's what spured the removal in the first place.
Anneke! Dry socket????? Arrggghhhh!!!!!








Here's to a speedy recovery to both ya'll.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Y'all were lucky they could pull your wisdom teeth. Mine they used a chisel and hammer and literally cracked them in half so they could be removed. For months after that, I had pieces of jaw work their way up to the surface of my gum. Very sharp little buggers.

I think they wrecked my jawbone doing that so many years ago, because now I have no molars left in my mouth. NONE on the top, and only crowns that periodically get infected on the bottom.

Looking at getting 4 implants on top this year. Total cost ~ $ 22,000. And insurance may only cover about $102 worth of the charges!!

doc


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

My removal was a nightmare, not only did they have to put me to sleep, I ended up with raging infections and..pieces of sharp bone shard coming up through the "hole". It was so disgusting, but I was so sick, I just crawled into a ball on the bed for about 2 weeks.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

My sympathies to all of you who have had major dental work, heck, even minor work.

Before starting any work I get a heavy dose of nitrous oxide (laughing gas). After I'm out, the dentist gives me novacaine - I can't even bear to get the shot of pain killer without being anethtisized. I won't even get my teeth cleaned without nitrous.

May your days be painless,

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Tea Bags took down the swelling....plain old lipton tea bags....ugh....


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Years ago,I had three taken at one time and they were all impacted but I healed without incident....and gas wasn't an option because a lot of dentists in my state no longer use it [insurance reasons and cost].I know,it sucks,but it's better than not having them removed!

Hey,it could be worse;I had my colon rupture six months ago,almost died from being septic,no solid food for 10 days and a colostomy bag to boot for the next year.Even a root canal at this point would be a pleasure for me


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Been there, done that too! Best wishes for an easy recovery!:beer:


----------

